# a weird fetish.. maybe?



## ftcollinsanarcho

i have a fetish that many girls are just not into (dunno if i should post this cosidering the rules on here, but fuck it i guess..?) and im starting to wonder if it is in any way 'normal', if you will. This fetish of mine is called anal licking. I enjoy giving it to partners that i come across, and im not sure why. I guess it really doesnt matter why.. but im curious what other people have to say about it.


----------



## Johnny

Nothing weird about it. I mean.. Unless shes dirty. But I have rarely encountered a girl that didn't like to have her salad tossed! I happen to share this same "fetish" with you. If you can call it that, but there just isn't anything that compares to spreading a girls ass apart and shoving your tongue right in there! It doesn't get more intimate than that! haha. The real trick is to find a girl who will do the same for you. Now there's a keeper!


----------



## Gudj

Yeah it's weird that you would think that anilingus is abnormal.
It's not.


----------



## NBDDreamer

Not weird at all... nope, pretty fucking normal.


----------



## acrata4ever

u sick boy dats jest plain nasty, talk sum mufuccin shit bout lickin booty. it tases like dookey dont it? lol


----------



## pigpen

eh..while i have tried it, it's not common practice. i suppose it's more of an upon request type thing for me. that is to say, i will do it, i would just have to be prompted to do so and actually care about the person whose asshole i'm about to eat.


----------



## crazy john

i think everyone should lick an ass from time to time. it aint that bad


----------



## cdude

its not bad at all....lick a chicks asshole and she'll stick around for a while!


----------



## cdude

Johnny said:


> Nothing weird about it. I mean.. Unless shes dirty. But I have rarely encountered a girl that didn't like to have her salad tossed! I happen to share this same "fetish" with you. If you can call it that, but there just isn't anything that compares to spreading a girls ass apart and shoving your tongue right in there! It doesn't get more intimate than that! haha. The real trick is to find a girl who will do the same for you. Now there's a keeper!


I got a keeper!


----------



## 1544c

i like that your thread is about anal licking and that you're kissing someone in your avatar.
just think where that mouth has been
but no, tossing a salad is not strange.


----------



## ayyyjayyy

i cant believe theres someone in the world that didnt know that that was pretty normal. then again, i have been approached about it in a way where it leads me to believe that dudes might not think its normal or something. so then again...maybe i can believe that.


----------



## dartagnan

Lick on brother. Aint nothing wrong with that!


----------



## bikegeek666

yeah, just have to be mindful of how clean it is, don't wanna get hep c. if its all clean, go for it. not my thing but whatever.


----------



## MiztressWinter

With all the fetishes out there, I highly doubt it comes close to the top of the list of *strange/abnormal* fetishes. I don't even think it makes the list.

Everyone has different tastes (no pun intended) and different things that turn them on/off. If you like it, I say go for it. I've enjoyed giving/receiving in this area, but it def depends on who I'm with, and their hygiene habits. (I wouldn't sleep with anyone that was dirty anyhow, so it's never really been an issue for me...). Fresh out of the shower is most preferable for me in giving or receiving.


----------



## MiztressWinter

bikegeek666 said:


> yeah, just have to be mindful of how clean it is, don't wanna get hep c. if its all clean, go for it. not my thing but whatever.



BTW, do some research on Hep C and how it's contracted. Anal licking has nothing to do with it....Hep C is primarily contracted blood to blood. It's very, very rare to contract Hep C through sex, and you def can't get it from anal licking....

Education is important kids!


----------



## hutchie

i dont think it really gets into the strange category until flatulence is somehow involved.


----------



## acrata4ever

guy goes to the doctor says: doc you gotta help me out... if i eat an apple, i shit an apple. if i eat a banana i shit a banana. doctors says: well thats easy... just eat shit!


----------



## bikegeek666

MiztressWinter said:


> BTW, do some research on Hep C and how it's contracted. Anal licking has nothing to do with it....Hep C is primarily contracted blood to blood. It's very, very rare to contract Hep C through sex, and you def can't get it from anal licking....
> 
> Education is important kids!



hm, i shold do research. coulda sworn i'd hear hep c cited as a concern with coprophilia, as well as ass to mouth, perhaps by dan savage? i don't remember exactly. i know analingus isn't the same thing as those, but unless you know the person you're performing it on is cleaned up well, i could see there being some overlap in risks.


----------



## dprogram

acrata4ever said:


> guy goes to the doctor says: doc you gotta help me out... if i eat an apple, i shit an apple. if i eat a banana i shit a banana. doctors says: well thats easy... just eat shit!


Hahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## phoenixbound

you can most definatly get hep c from licking an ass poop=blood particles=hep c lol... but just dont lick any hooker asses and you should be ok haha


----------



## dprogram

Sounds gross...but makes the grrls wriggle. lol


----------



## ftcollinsanarcho

Fuck it im going to continue doing it because that's what turns me on the most ah epicureans


----------



## acrata4ever

ok this is my last attempt to kill this thread, ahem....

these two crust punk kids are camping in the bushes, and the girl is licking out her boyfriends asshole. he looks up at the sky and says: hey honey i found this sandwich in the dumpster today, totally infested with maggots. she stops, lifts her head and says: PLEASE! I'm eating.


----------



## crazy john

hahahahha o man thats awesome


----------



## godsahn

I enjoy licking ass, especially while using my thumb to stimulate the front side. And I find most women love it, which turns me on even more.....drives em crazy. As for me, I don't mind it as much if a reach-around is involved.


----------



## ftcollinsanarcho

salad tossing contests! wheew


----------



## Rancho

I personally try everything once. I've had it done to me I think it feels pretty good and I like a guy/girl willing to try things


----------



## Earth

ftcollinsanarcho said:


> Fuck it im going to continue doing it because that's what turns me on the most ah epicureans


 
Right On !!

As for me, this is something I just can't get into at all but respect the brothers thing that puts a smile on his face.

As for me, nothing turns me on more than a woman who goes barefoot everywhere and has tough and dirty soles.

I know for a fact that that's considered a fetish and that there's probably something wrong with me, 
yet there are a surprising amount of women out there who choose to go barefoot everywhere, which
certainly puts a smile on my face.

Respect......


----------



## Rancho

Earth said:


> Right On !!
> 
> As for me, this is something I just can't get into at all but respect the brothers thing that puts a smile on his face.
> 
> As for me, nothing turns me on more than a woman who goes barefoot everywhere and has tough and dirty soles.
> 
> I know for a fact that that's considered a fetish and that there's probably something wrong with me,
> yet there are a surprising amount of women out there who choose to go barefoot everywhere, which
> certainly puts a smile on my face.
> 
> Respect......


I never wear shoes if I can get away withit


----------



## Jawline

I thought anal licking was pretty normal, I got a giant list of weird shit people aren't into or theyre just like you're weird.
Try everything once in my opinion, you never know what you'll like (or you might *shrug*)


----------



## Nemo

Your avatar fits in perfectly with this thread you've posted.

I've licked one asshole one time in my life.
Right after a shower with her.
Wasn't unpleasant for me and was pleasurable for her so I enjoyed doing it simply because she liked it.
I otherwise wouldn't hone in on the stankin lil booty butt hole.


----------



## Mouse

bikegeek666 said:


> hm, i shold do research. coulda sworn i'd hear hep c cited as a concern with coprophilia, as well as ass to mouth, perhaps by dan savage? i don't remember exactly. i know analingus isn't the same thing as those, but unless you know the person you're performing it on is cleaned up well, i could see there being some overlap in risks.


I believe it's Hep B that you can get from drinking water contaminated with feces.


----------



## Mouse

phoenixbound said:


> you can most definatly get hep c from licking an ass poop=blood particles=hep c lol... but just dont lick any hooker asses and you should be ok haha


no.. sorry, doesn't work like that. Hep c is spread through blood to blood contact - cuts, needles, infusions, ect. You can't get hep c from eating and drinking (omitting any oral cuts or wounds or whatnot you may have, but it's still highly unlikely)


----------



## Mouse

Mouse said:


> I believe it's Hep B that you can get from drinking water contaminated with feces.


correction - it's Hep A that's is transmitted that you. Hep B and C are transmitted "through direct blood-to-blood contact, unprotected sex, use of unsterile needles, and from an infected woman to her newborn during the delivery process."


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix

Hep A passes through you anyway. If you get A, just drink alot of CLEAN water. Its in the water in Mexico.


----------



## Mouse

http://www.avert.org/hepatitis.htm


----------



## Shadowmarque

I think what is being thought here is Hep B which is contracted through fecal matter...
but yeah, homey it's normal as fuck. I wasn't into it for the longest time and even still me and my partner have to talk it out, but yeah, I'll eat me some ass too, it's all good. Just remember, open communication is key to everything.


----------



## Kim Chee

would a person lose crust points for walking around with a freshly licked booty hole?
would a person gain those points for doing the lickin'?

I've been on both ends, not a usual routine for me though. Who started this damn thread anyway?


----------



## Mouse

I'd also like to point out that people tend to misuse the term Fetish. Let's not make overstatements to the extent in which you desire something. a legit fetish means you can't enjoy sex without it, at all. If you have a shoe or foot fetish you HAVE to have sexy shoes or toe licking involved in the sex act in order to get off. Simply enjoying a "strange" sex act does not automatically make it a fetish.


----------



## Kim Chee

argh (edited)


----------



## scales

as a gay guy most guys like that I've eaten out couple of asses before but yeah its not really a fetish its pretty normal


----------



## Meg

hahahaha! omg im not laughing at you but fuck does that bring back memories! ive only been anally licked twice in my life the first time i was drunk at a new years party and i flipped out! the second i knew it was coming and idk i dig it i guess. i dont love it but if thats what the person im in heat w/ is into im down. just make sure that place is clean man


----------



## Odin

Just use a dental dam....



> http://images.junostatic.com/full/CS1921542-02A-BIG.jpg


----------



## drewski

Licking ass can be amazing for both the giver and the receiver. The key is just making sure the area is washed with soap and water before its performed. That will remove all fecal matter where your tongue is going so you don't have to worry about E Coli. I've never done it knowing the area wasn't washed. It's definitely a common act, and I personally will do it to every single woman I hook up with (for the most part) if she is up for it because it's fucking awesome. And once I've done it to them, they've always gotten so worked up that they will do it right back. It takes foreplay to a whole new level and makes the whole experience more raunchy and wild than the usual routine.


----------



## Art101

Gots to be clean to be tossed. anyways where I worked a few years ago we had a lettuce washer and I kindly taped be sure to wash the salad before you toss it. Made me think of that and how disturbed a lot of the prep people were by it and not to mention the amusement I got at their reactions.


----------

